# fur trapping



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

its been years that i ran a trap line back in the 80s i could get 4.50 to6.75 for a rat and 25 to45.00 for ***** and 135.00 for red fox and 75.00 for gray,now that's been along time and things have changed,so my question is what is the going price on these furs, and would it be worth my time to trap some rats and *****,i use to love the chase just trying to get some sort of price range thanks,


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

checkout fur,fish and game mag.they use to put the prices in there for the up-coming season.like you stated,it's been awhile since you trapped.last i knew was rats were going for about 2.00 and large **** around 6.00,fox(reds)15,grays8,and coyotes were about15.but,if you love the sport ,it;s not so much as for the money as for the sport.


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I can tell you that Muskrats were going for $4-$7 at the end of last season (Late winter fur auction). Can't recall what **** were going for. I will ask a friend what his went for and try to reply later.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

I put up 86 **** last year and got $521. Thats a $6.05 average. Not the best but certainly not the worst i have ever got either. Rats on the other hand were like BULL stated $4-$7 each. Since all stocks in rats are depleted i would look for the same prices this season. Really comes down to who ya sell to also. I sell all mine locally but i know a few guys sell to Groenwolds and make a little more. 

PM me if you would like to know my buyer and his address or if you would like to sell to Groenwolds check out their site at....www.gfwco.com and check out pick up dates and locations.

HAPPY TRAPPING and good luck this season! Nov. 10th cant get here soon enough!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

will check out them sites and thats hard to belive 15 bucks for a red fox and there hard to trap, i think i will just try my luck with ***** and rat and hold on to them till end of winter for better price, thanks for the help guys


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Most of the prices have been accurate, but the coyotes aren't worth skinning, fleshing, & drying. Most buyers don't even want to mess with them & average price is $5-$10 (at best). Western dogs get more, but eaterns not much. Prices last year in general weren't good, except for the rats.
Do it for the love & chase ......... I don't have have any other hobbies that I have a chance to MAKE money at !!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

Ive done so back ground checking and the prices are suppose to be up this year how high I'm not sure but i do know china and Russia and new to buying are fur as of last season Paris, and from the two fur dealers i checked they were sold out and the demand is high,i will still look deeper into it and it seems some fur from different part of the states sell at a higher price then others, and it seem that they have 3to4 grades on furs,like xx,large A,and x,large ,good,and so on,I'm not sure if i would put furs in the auctions,some sold good last year and some were not worth the time, think I'm going to do more research and stick with the rats and ***** hell beaver were sold for as low as 12.00 i would just keep them and make hats they sell for 150.00


----------



## BigDave (Jun 3, 2004)

Prices quoted above on rats are probably close to what you would get at AUCTION early on. Your local mom and pop buyers need to make money too so look for $4-$5 there. **** good luck on them as like above we sold quite a few (over 200) and the average at AUCTION (NAFA) was closer to $9. We also have 10 or so that didn't sell and there are 400,000 ***** sitting at NAFA's auction house and probably half that at FHA's site. So with over 1/2 million **** I wouldn't be expecting much of an increase if any. Beaver are $10 at best and those are blankets. Coyotes we still have 1 there with no offers. Red fox look like they may be worth going after if you have them, probably $15-20 for better goods. Mink are what really suprised us we averaged $18 on them (we only sold 6 so that isn't much of a sample).


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Do you guys know of any dealers around northeast ohio I can take my furs 2?


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Muskieman, 
The ODNR web site lists the buyers as does the OSTA site.

Bigdave,
That's great news on the mink as I quit trapping them due to the low price. Won't kill a big buck mink for $5-$7. Now if we could just get a decent market for 'yotes, I could make some freakin' money !!!


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

well i was talking to my old buddy he told me the same thing about ***** so i wont catch and kill them,I'm only going after rats and 15 to20 for a smart red fox not even worth the time,and he told me that he did get as high as 8.00 a rat,but those are for big rats and hes the man that tough me the trade when i was in high school,and hes father.in,law was the fur dealer back then on route 172,,


----------

